
Deep Drone: A Flying Object Detector with Caffe, Dronekit, and Zeromq - dgorissen
http://dirkgorissen.com/2015/11/12/deep-drone-a-flying-object-detector-with-caffe-dronekit-and-zeromq/
======
gcr
Let's also put a nerf gun on board!

Just for kicks, of course.

[http://futureoflife.org/open-letter-autonomous-
weapons/](http://futureoflife.org/open-letter-autonomous-weapons/)

------
mtw
Nice project. I'm thinking I could do the same with a tracked robot at home.
Good way to try out the new TX1s from nvidia

